# What PSI To Run?



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wondering what psi do you all run on ya'lls brutes. I'm running 7 in the front and 8 in the rear. Is this too much, seems to be a bit too hard, even without my lift kit.:33: What do you all recommend for some little 27' Mudlites on 14 wheel. Btw with the 7 psi I run now the fronts seem like they will pop off the bead... maybe it's just me though.
Thanks for Reading


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I always run only 3.5-7, any lower your beads gonna pop any higher its to hard its all on preference. Your bead definitely shouldn't pop off at 7 though.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I run 4-5 rear and 4-6 in front depending on the trail. Never higher. 7/8 would be like a rock.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea, 7-8 is hard for a trail tire, especially if your driving on trails.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Alright will try 4.5 in the rear and 5.5 in the front to see how they do.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm running 4 in mine now. I have 31s. I've ran tires(not these) up to 19 before though. Never had a prob besides riding like a log truck lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

3 and 3 on my laws, 4.5 and 5 on my zillas


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am running 4 in the front skinnies and 6 in the wide rears on my 'Laws


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I run 4 all the way around , I find that anything over 5 and it is like riding on 4 ballons , bounce all over the place lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

3 to 4 all the way around on mine, and 1 or 2 when I'm racing, 28" backs. No air in my locks.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

3-5 all the way around for me


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I run 5 on my laws, have not had any problems.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I run all 4 at 6psi (w/nitrogen).


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The important thing to remember, IMO, is that you want the tire to have as flat of a profile as possible. So that you get a nice wide footprint (for maximum floatation in soft terrain & maximum traction) & even tread wear.


----------

